
Alien life could feed on cosmic rays - M_Grey
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2016/10/alien-life-could-feed-cosmic-rays
======
rewiouer
yes but those cells evolved from cells that originated in deep-sea vents
(according to the most-likely metabolism-first origin of life theories). This
meant their ancestors already had mechanisms for repairing DNA damage, error-
correction etc

~~~
qbrass
That's the order it happened on Earth, but it doesn't mean it's the order it
has to occur everywhere else in the universe.

